# My new pet hen pigeon & two babies



## Meko (Jan 4, 2010)

Last week May 14, in afternoon I was work cleaning solar panels and rain gutter. My boss have requested me to remove any nest pigeons living up there and discard the nest and eggs. I know it's not nice but I don't have any choices and he would kill them if I am not working there. 

Just before I start cleaning with lot water and soap. I just checking all around of gutter on rood. Then I found something at corner of gutter, a dark small adult pigeon with strong "bloody" red eyes. she don't fly off when I approaching to her and she just sitting act like fearless. I decide to try pick up her up with my work gloves and surprise that she didn't even to attempt fly away it. so i grab her up and she just start angry blowing noises from her throat. I hold her careful and put in my cat cage and other surprise, there was two egg without nest material, one of them was hatched already. I pick up both in small cardboard cup and put in cat cage with mom. 

Then I got home and I look at 1 baby, it looks like mom don't feeding 1 baby and there no filled crop then I have take over hand feed it with Kaytee extact hand feeding formula and the 60cc syringe with rubber cap. after done feeding and I put them in warm box. 1 egg did hatched last May 15. and now I have two babies still alive and doing well so far. 

I need some tips of hand feeding and it is 2-3 time a day feeding consider normal for baby pigeons? 

Here the pictures!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Most times, pigeon parents won't feed their babies if the nest is moved or disturbed. This is a very sad story...the pigeon's mate is probably beside himself right now.

It's critical that you keep the babies warm. Pigeon parents sit on the babies until they are 7 days old because babies can not regulate their body temp.

1.] Get a heating pad, the kind that will not automatically shut off, and set it on low.
Make a nest for the babies out of a hand towel that you can make a circle shape that just fits their bodies perfectly.

2.] Put them in the nest on top of the heating pad and cover them with a light cloth to keep the heat in.

3.] You will need to feed the babies about 1cc of formula every time the crop empties and at this age, through pout the night. As they grow, you will increase the amount of formula in small increments every feeding and slightly thicken it as well.

4] It is very important not to over feed nor underfeed. Equally critical is to not add food to a crop that already has food in it.

5.] When you make the formula, use warm tap water...not hot. You must be careful not to burn the baby's crop when you feed. Begin by mixing the warm formula and water together. Let it sit for a minute and add more water to get the consistency you want.

You are taking on a task that is not an easy one with babies this young. The first 5-7 days are critical ones in their survival. Very difficult for some one that works and need to be at a job.
If mom really isn't interested in them any longer...personally...I would return her to her mate. That would be the kindest thing.
This is very sad situation.


----------



## Meko (Jan 4, 2010)

I agreed with you Charis, I wouldn't want remove nest at first place but my boss at work think they are just pest problem and wiping them out is his best solution. 

I believe her real mate was deceased. More likely it was my co-worker did kill some of poor innocent pigeons. 

So that why I come to rescues them to keep away from getting harm.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

If you did not have such a kind heart, no doubt the birds would have died in your bosses cleaning spree. I sincerely hope the babies make it. Do you plan to keep them?


----------



## Meko (Jan 4, 2010)

doveone52 said:


> If you did not have such a kind heart, no doubt the birds would have died in your bosses cleaning spree. I sincerely hope the babies make it. Do you plan to keep them?


Sorry I was been busy lately and tough for me, Yes they are welcome to join with Meko's big cage. Unfortunate, I have sad story and good story to share with you folks:

I have done recent rescued 2 hen, 2 babies, 2 egg but only half them survived. 

The Honky's (the pretty dark color hen pigeon above picture) 2 babies have died of lack heat in cold night time and the light heater bulb just happened burn out after I asleep and then I woke up in morning I was in shock to see both just died and light bulb was still new. I learned my big lesson, don't use light bulb to heat your very young babies, use the heater pad indeed! Light bulbs will sudden fail anytime. Shorty after few days later Honky died of freak accident red brick fall on her neck/head. It did still alive after I remove it quick, seem ok for about 1 hours then alike PMV symptom appear (twisting her head upside) and losing her balance instantly and collapse on floor and died. I guess it was slow brain bleeding inside of her. Very sad and unfortunate. 


The Nehu's 2 egg did hatched last May 29/30 and Nehu doing great feeding them, it growing pretty quick! It very interesting Nehu's personal is very calm and it does not attacks me if I come to her nest in cage. She seem be happy when I am checking the 2 babies and even she walk out nest and make a quick huge poop (equal about amount of 1 3/4 egg!) then return to nest. She don't do wing slap or bite if I am petting/rubbing on her. I am not sure if Nehu was former pet or natural tame able. Unlike Honky will do wing slap, peck, run and make loud sort of honking. I guess all each pigeon have very own personal and mood!


----------



## Meko (Jan 4, 2010)

Very interesting picture close up with Nehu can do feeding 2 babies sametime!


----------



## Pigeonlove (May 6, 2008)

Wow, those are great pictures!! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Meko (Jan 4, 2010)

One of Nehu's baby have odd new feather coming out both foot and near to toes? Nehu don't have 'foot feathers'

It that normal? I will try take some pictures in afternoon.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Meko said:


> *One of Nehu's baby have odd new feather coming out both foot and near to toes? Nehu don't have 'foot feathers'*
> 
> It that normal? I will try take some pictures in afternoon.


...well...that's a topic for genetics forum and quite interesting. there amy have been a "feather footed" ancestor/s in the genes.

PLEASE do post pics.

Great pics, by the way....


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

WOW! Keep up the great work!


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Poor birdies. The light bulb thing happened to me once, too. It's pretty horrible.

I'm happy the other three managed to survive! You are a great person, and you have such a kind heart. I wish there were more like you.


----------



## cotdt (Apr 26, 2010)

Maybe there is some fancy pigeon blood in them. My light bulb burned out too (after only 2 hours of use), but my computer kept the babies warm.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Loved the pix of them feeding. So glad you were able to rescue them. 

I've seen many ferals in my flock with those feathers on the legs. Makes me wonder where they got them from.


----------



## valeri (Sep 6, 2009)

Great story, thank you for rescuing these birds!


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

The pictures are great! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2010)

so how they doing now ?


----------



## tumshy (Jun 10, 2010)

Meko said:


> I agreed with you Charis, I wouldn't want remove nest at first place but my boss at work think they are just pest problem and wiping them out is his best solution.
> 
> I believe her real mate was deceased. More likely it was my co-worker did kill some of poor innocent pigeons.
> 
> So that why I come to rescues them to keep away from getting harm.


Well done my friend. This world could do with more caring people like yourself and I take my hat off to you. Kindness is the most valuable gem a person can possess and yours sparkles with regal richness. People like you brighten up a dull day and give hope to us all. May you have good health and happiness. Enjoy your "special" birds, Chazz.


----------



## Meko (Jan 4, 2010)

LokotaLoft said:


> so how they doing now ?


Here update pictures!


----------



## Meko (Jan 4, 2010)




----------

